# Sitting 78 280Z



## S78280Z (May 2, 2009)

Hey all, am new to these forums. My aunt bought a 280Z back in 78 and still has it to this day. I alway remember her driving me around in it when I was little and I really loved the car. Well it's been sitting for soooo long and she wants to sell it. Well I told her I would buy the car off her so it stays in the family. 

Now I know Diesel is a different story when it sits, but gasoline cars are a bit worse. It was like 2 years ago that they fired it up and put sea foam in it. It didn't sound all that great so I know it's going to need some TLC.

Is there anything that I should look for on these cars? Are parts for these cars easy to get? This is a whole different ball park for me lol

Weird sayin i'll be a Nissan owner, it's always been just old MB Diesels, glad to be apart of the Nissan world though!!


----------

